# Family Travelling The World. Are You Following Them?



## Mooney72 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2018)

This is homeschooling, leveled up! lol Those pix are amazing....are they  traveling with  a photog? May God continue to protect and keep them safe during their travels. Lovely  family


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

I love this. I am SO glad to see more black families going off to make the world their classroom. What an amazing experience for their kids who are old enough to remember all of this.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

And yes I would go. If these were family members, I'd likely meet them in a few places that interested me.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 22, 2018)

Love it! Those kids are getting the best education ever!

How are they funding this? I'm sure more families would like to do this. Even on a smaller scale.


----------



## Mooney72 (Dec 22, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Love it! Those kids are getting the best education ever!
> 
> How are they funding this? I'm sure more families would like to do this. Even on a smaller scale.



https://www.comicsands.com/family-d...K&tse_id=INF_17b48920ff0f11e8b433ab68d22425b2

According to that article, they sold all non-essentials and run their marketing business remotely to keep cash coming in. I'm sure they have sold their story and have some advertising dollars on their blog, too.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

Mooney72 said:


> https://www.comicsands.com/family-d...K&tse_id=INF_17b48920ff0f11e8b433ab68d22425b2
> 
> According to that article, they sold all non-essentials and run their marketing business remotely to keep cash coming in. I'm sure they have sold their story and have some advertising dollars on their blog, too.



That's how most of these families are doing it and I think its wonderful. My original comment included black people selling their stuff to fund it, but I changed it because I didnt want to assume in case they were of the few who didnt sell much, rented out their house, put their stuff in storage and had really high paying jobs with a ton of cushion etc. There is another black family, only 1 child I think, who is doing something similar that didnt sell much. 

I think either method is perfectly fine and amazing. I also am glad to hear that they've continued to earn a living while having an adventure of a lifetime.

Just


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 23, 2018)

I would definitely do this if I had the funds.


----------

